# Learning Classical Greek course



## arapahoepark (Oct 11, 2020)

Found this:








University of Saint Katherine Ancient Greek I |







www.clrconline.com




Looks good. I might try this out soon. They work through Athenaze. A Classist professor told me that he loves using that book.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mikey (Oct 12, 2020)

I did two years of Classical Greek at uni. We used the below textbooks. I found the series Reading Greek so helpful, after the first semester, I ended up just skipping the lectures and working on the subject on my own (though I still enrolled in the classes for credit and used the course's timetable for studying through the chapters). 

It was also interesting to see my class shrink from 30 to 3 students by my last (in-class) exam.

Reading Greek: Text and Vocabulary
Reading Greek: Grammar and Exercises 
Reading Greek: An Independent Study Guide

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 12, 2020)

Athenaze was what I used 30+ years ago in college. It was excellent.


----------

